# Time to introduce myself.



## silverdawn92 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello all, I'm silverdawn92, a female mouse/dwarf hamster breeder from the United States... I'm not sure what else to say here. That's it for now, I suppose.


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome! Do you have a specific variety you are breeding for?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  looking forward to seeing photos of the mice and hamsters


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
i also breed dwarf hamsters as well as mice, gerbils and many others, what type of dwarfs do you have?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## silverdawn92 (Jan 13, 2013)

I breed gerbils now as well and keep some ferrets... I breed mostly for temperament and health but I enjoy silvers and anything in the dove-beige range in mice...gold-coloured mice are also very nice. I do the same with dwarf hamsters but I prefer DEW and various marked forms of light brown (I'm not familiar with hamster colour names). My gerbils are mostly brown agouti but I find that somewhat boring and prefer my argente babies' colours, although most of the non-agouti ones are spotted or carry spots.... the mother and father must have been heterozygous for the trait, so that's good at least. I don't want a bunch of poor little anemic gerbils running around.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------

